# Keepers Childrens & Royal



## schroomy (Sep 28, 2011)

Well we hatched out a few snakes this year and kept a few back for our self's 

Our keeper Children's python having a munch today come along way since a lil 5g worm














And last but not least our keeper female bee










Chris


----------



## MathewB (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice, what species is the second snake?


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Sep 28, 2011)

That Royal is a stunner, got any pics of the parents?


----------



## euphorion (Sep 28, 2011)

SO wish i could have a Ball Python, so beautiful and i love the bee colour morph! JEALOUS


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 28, 2011)

Royal is very nice If you can post some more pics would be good with our incredible restrictive laws we are not allowed to keep ball pythons or anything non native


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 28, 2011)

That bee is AMAZING! I am so jealous right now


----------

